# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  been away for a while.

## FDibbins

Apologies (well, explanation, really) all for my recent absence on the forum

On Friday April 20, 2018, while at work at about 10:30 pm, I suffered a major heart attack.  I was rushed to the emergency room where they found the main artery 100% blocked (they call it the widow maker).  I crashed and basically died in the ER, they have to shock me 9 times to revive me (one of which I woke up for and actually felt).  I woke up again Sunday morning with pipes and tubes everywhere.

I have found out that very few people ever survive this 1, and of those, only 6% or so come out with no brain damage, so I guess I was very lucky and beat the odds.

The scary thing was that I had no real symptoms at all, and those that I did have, I easily attributed to other logical reasons (arms ached - from pulling a heavy skid, i threw up - had some bad take-out food).

I am now at home and slowly on the mend, it will take a long time to recover my strength and stamina, but I will get there.  Hopefully the constant sleepiness and drowsiness will end soon too   My wife and her dad have been like a rock and never left my side.

----------


## AlKey

Ford, Glad to have you back! I myself, just two years ago went through exactly the same thing, so I know how you feel. Little by little, you will start feeling better. It will take some time to re-adjust. I wish you all the best :Smilie:

----------


## jeffreybrown

So very sorry to hear about your health troubles Ford, but thankful to God you are alive and on the mend.  God Bless, Jeff

----------


## alansidman

Ford,
We are among the very lucky.  I went through a similar situation 15 years ago.  Take your time and do not rush anything.  Rehab will start after about six weeks, but full recovery is months away.  Don't rush it and you will do well.

Alan

----------


## AliGW

So sorry to hear this, Ford - glad you are OK and on the mend. Take your time - good to have you back!

----------


## TMS

Wow, glad you're ok ... or at least will be. All the best with your recovery.

----------


## dominicb

> they have to shock me 9 times to revive me (one of which I woke up for and actually felt).



OUCH!!! :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Anyway, glad you're over the worst of it.
Sounds like you have great support.  Look after yourself and get well soon.

DominicB

----------


## FlameRetired

Good to hear you're OK and getting well.

----------


## TMS

Just looking at the time line again. So, let me get this straight ... less than a fortnight ago you were knocking on death's door, and here you are back on the forum.  Now that's dedication!

Take care Ford.  Don't spend too much time answering Excel questions!

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

OMG.  Never been there and the family history suggests that I shouldn't get there.

Take real good care of yourself and (above all) make sure that the important things in your life are given their due priority.

----------


## xlnitwit

That is shocking news but thankfully it sounds like you are through the worst of it, and that you have a great support system. Look after yourself!

----------


## sktneer

I am shocked to hear this Ford! Thank God you are back.
Get better and get back to your amazing self soon. Sending good, healthy vibes your way.  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Thank you all for the support and wishes, they really mean a lot.  

Not sure how often I will be on for a while, but I cannot really do much (anything) strenuous, and I cant go out much, so maybe just sitting here is an option for me to consider (I hate just sitting around and doing nothing)

----------


## bakerman2

> I hate just sitting around and doing nothing



Ford, apparently you've been given a second chance so if that's what it takes to get better I guess you'll have to bite the bullet and see it through.

I (and certainly a whole lot of others her on EF) wish you a speedy recovery.

Regards

Rudi

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks Rudi  :Smilie: 

I won the lottery, I intend to make the most of it, taking things really slowly and easy (besides, my wife will do me a damage if I dont listen to when im supposed to do lol)

----------


## AliGW

Quite right - I’m with your wife here!!! Just avoid participating in any thread where the OP becomes arsy - you can do without that.  :Wink:

----------


## Kaper

9 times... Good to hear it finally worked.

And really scary to hear of no real symptoms.

Fortunately it's over and you are on a way back to full recovery. So:

*Szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia!
*
(Get well quick).

----------


## FDibbins

It occurred to me that I have many non-guru friends on the forum that also may like to know what happened, so I am moving this to the Water Cooler

----------


## Pete_UK

Hey Ford,

what shocking news, but amazing that you appear to be on the mend. Take things very easy, pal, and listen to your wife's exhortations - she will have your best interests at heart.

Here's to a speedy recovery.

Pete

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks Pete  :Smilie: 
She really is an amazing woman, and I put her through hell with this 1  :Frown:

----------


## xladept

Gosh, Ford - out of the blue!  Glad you're going to be OK!

Orrin

----------


## FDibbins

The thought of a heart attack never even entered my mind - 1st I knew was on Sunday morning when they brought me out of incubation in ICU, and the nurse told me.  I thought they had the wrong bed lol

----------


## CAntosh

Don't hold out on us!!!  Was there a light at the end of the tunnel, or just a massive Sucuri firewall screen?

It's good to have you back, though.  Cheers to a steady recovery!

----------


## FDibbins

haha thats funny, thanks - I needed a good laugh  :Smilie:

----------


## WasWodge

Hi Ford, I think it has all been already said but just want to wish you all the best with your recovery.





> (Time + following medical advise) * Obeying the wife = RECOVERY

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks WW, and a very good formula to remember  :Smilie:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Take care Ford - Chi va piano va sano e chi va sano va lontano

----------


## sktneer

@WW
I think your formula needs a correction here  :Smilie: 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## lee11924

Hi Ford,

Glad to hear you're doing better! Did the doctors find out what the cause was? And did they make any suggestions for lifestyle changes, diet, etc.? 

It's crazy to imagine that not only were you lucky when being revived, but there were coworkers around you, in the office, when you had the heart attack.

----------


## FDibbins

Lee, from what they told me, it was a ticking time bomb, and could have happened at any time.  I was pulling a heavy skid with a pallet jack, and that was the trigger.

I have therapy every day, and will soon go for cardio rehab.  I am making some lifestyle changes, and my diet has changed to low sodium/low sugar (yuck)

----------


## Logit

Welcome back Ford ! Glad you are on the mend.

Cheers !

 :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks Logit, good to be back  :Smilie:

----------


## vlady

Welcome back Ford, nice to know you're ok.

----------


## MarvinP

Hey Ford,

I think the best part of this forum is that we learn from each other.  It is 2am and I'm still answering questions.  Perhaps I should get some sleep and exercise and avoid a lesson you have shared.  Yesterday I learned that Chip Pearson had an auto accident and died from head injuries.  I'm driving a little slower and more defensively since that news.  Your lesson is don't eat the take-out food or pull that skid.  Do/did you take a baby aspirin daily?  Are/were you on any other defensive drugs for LDL/HDL?  

Perhaps the most important thing is to not get upset with OPs who think we work for them and keep learning from each other.  

I'm glad you are back and am headed to bed after I pet my new puppy and relax.

----------


## TMS

@Marvin: that is such sad news. Although 15 years my junior, he was my hero as I "grew up" with Excel. RIP Chip  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## FDibbins

Marvin, no I was not on any meds at all before this.  Always ate whatever I felt like, as much as I wanted.  Never ever even read the nutrition labels (my wife always did).
I am now on blood thinners, cholesterol and baby aspirin, among others, and probably will be, from now on.

"It" always happens to someone else, never you - until it does

----------


## Alf

Im very glad to hear that you are getting better Ford so stick to you intention and take it slow and easy on your way to recovery.

Regards

Alf

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hello Ford,

Only just come across this so somewhat belatedly my best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.

Clearly hearing this was a shock to us all and it certainly puts all sorts of things into perspective.

Sincerely,

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks guys.  My biggest take-away from this is that, not for 1 second, did I think I was having a heart attack.  The 1st time I know was Sunday morning when they took me out of incubation, the nurse told me - I asked him if he had the right bed lol

----------


## tim201110

Ford, I wish you health. It is the only thing we have

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks Tim, appreciate it.  Trying to regain some strength and get some stamina back - I got nothing lol

----------


## tim201110

Ford,
Don't you think to slow down a bit?
I wish i had the same treatment to keep up with you.  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Well, it's been a month - a very frustrating month - I have always been relatively active, but recently have not had the energy or stamina to do much, without ending up gasping for breath.  I saw a new cardio doc yesterday (didnt like the 1st 1), he changed 1 of my meds and that (SO FAR) seems to have helped with the shortness of breath.  But he also did an ego-sound of my heart and has found a blood clot at the top of my heart (the 1st doc didnt even test for that!!!), so he has also changed my blood thinner from aspirin to a much stronger 1, to help dissolve that clot.

I actually felt so good today that I cut my jungle - errrr grass today (we have had rain every day for weeks, ground is like a swamp in places).  The doc said I could, as long as I used the tractor, and stopped if I felt tired.  Then after that and a short break, I took a 10 minute walk up and down our lane.  Go me!! :Smilie: 

Yes I know, I still have to take it easy, but I feel I have to start carefully pushing myself a bit, so I can start making progress and get back to work  :Smilie:

----------


## FlameRetired

Ford,

Yay! Go Ford ... slowly.  :Smilie: 

Good to hear progress. Please keep mending.

Dave

----------


## TMS

Way to go!  Take it steady, but keep up the progress.

----------


## alansidman

Ford,
Speaking from experience, it is a long slow climb.  Do what you can until you tire and then stop and rest.  Its been 15 years since my surgery and I remember that for almost a year, I would tire quickly.  Don't rush it.  It all will heal and you will be back to your normal self.

----------


## FDibbins

Alan, I have had a BIG lifestyle change because of this.  I have never been the most patent of men, and have always pushed myself, perhaps way more than I should have.  Everything had to be done now, it had to be done quick, and it had to be done right.

Those days have gone, I no longer feel I need to prove anything to anyone.  I dont need to rush through everything, and I dont have to "tough it out".  Now, when I feel tired, I stop and rest, when I feel I have done enough, I stop.  Im still not going to baby myself, but I am now very aware of my (current) limitations, and honestly, if it doesnt get done today, it can wait til tomorrow or next week.

I really do appreciate all the support and words of advice and encouragement from everyone, it means more to me that you guys will probably ever know!!

I am slowly starting to wrap my head around what happened to me.  This kind of thing always happens to someone else, never you.  The more people I talk to about what happened, the more I realize how fortunate I was - only 5-10% of widow-maker (LAD) heart attack victims even survive, and of those, 90+% suffer some form of brain damage.  Well I survived and perhaps my brain was so messed up anyway, that I didnt even notice any damage LOL

----------


## Arkadi

@FDibbins (Ford), I am pretty late tuning in, have not checked the water cooler in a while.
That's some scary stuff you went through, I am glad to hear you beat the odds!! I wish you a full recovery, speedy also, but please don't push yourself or rush anything.  
Reading your last post, you seem to have come to terms with that part, glad to hear it.  My family has some history of heart trouble so I have seen it first hand in that sense, but have not had to live it myself yet (knock on wood).
Best wishes, and keep us posted... the regulars here form a pretty good community, and clearly people care about each other, as has been evident looking over the posts in this thread.  Proud to be part of that  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Arkadi, thank you for the wishes and thoughts.

I am taking it 1 day at a time, but the days are getting easier.  Looking forward to going to cardio rehap soon.

My dad died of a heart attack when I was 16, his dad died when he was young, but I do not know the cause (trying to find out through cousins in England).  I have 2 sons that I am now worried about, 2 generations both had heart attacks that killed them (I survived), so I think that may put them both at greater risk.  I am advising them both to go see a good cardiologist and get tested

----------


## dflak

How did I miss this??? 

I am glad to hear that the story is heading towards a happy ending, and you do seem to have the right ideas about your recovery.

As for the rest of you guys (and gals) take note. If you are not getting a physical routinely, you might want to think about it. There is a lot to be said for the proverbial ounce of prevention.

I don't have a choice: for a good part of my life, I was an Air Force pilot and they'd ground my *** if I didn't get my annual physical. Also, I live with a nurse. If I don't report for my annual physical now, I'd get much worse than a grounding: I'd never hear the end of it until I do. Yes, she loves me that much.

----------


## FDibbins

Thank you as well, dflak.  While I dont live with a nurse, that might be easier for me - my wife cracks the whip when it comes to my health lol (ssshhh though, dont tell her, but I wouldnt have it any other way  :Smilie:  )

----------


## hammer2

I did mention to you not to let all my problems get you down!

 :Smilie: 

I'm sure there is a =GETWELL Formula somewhere in the forum.

----------


## FDibbins

Went to bed about 11pm, woke again at 1:40 with the jitters.  Couldnt sit still, couldnt lay down and felt shaky and wierd all over.  MA took me to the ER, then put an IV in and did a bunch of tests, electrodes, xrays, and gave me a shot of stuff that helped a lot.  Couldnt really find anything wrong, said it was probably a panic/anxiety attack.  Left ER about 5am, came home, still feel a bit shaky and permanently hungry (I look at the doggie and she runs away lol).  Going to get another early nite and see how that works for me

----------


## xladept

Maybe your body doesn't like the medication?  See whether they have an alternative.  Keep your mind blank.  We all love you, Ford.

----------


## sktneer

@Ford

Please watch these videos in your free time...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8yikz5bOEQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9m0aCrvvSk

----------


## AliGW

Take care, Ford.  :Smilie:

----------


## Winon

Oops! Somehow I have missed this Thread,





> (I hate just sitting around and doing nothing)



Ford, I went through the same trauma eight years ago. So much so, that the two lower chambers of my heart died away, rendering a by-pass surgery useless. I also used to be very active, and very much like you did what had to be done there and then, regardless of the time, and whether I felt tired or not. I just had to do it. Then in January 2010, I felt a tonne of weight on my chest a couple of times, but ignored it, because I am no sissy! B I G MISTAKE. the following day I felt like an old rag with no energy, interest or willing to do anything. I went to Jo'burg General Hospital where they confirmed that I had suffered 3 major heart attacks, and immediately booked me in. That same evening at about 22:00, another attack had the Cardiologists scrambling to pull me through. They kept me there for MIR's, Cat Scans,Sonars, etc.,. Performed an angiogram to see if any further intervention would be beneficial, but no go. After two weeks, I was discharged, half the man I used to be, and with a long list of chronic meds to sustain me.

I am still struggling to train my brain that I am no longer who I used to be, and take it slow. Sleep when I feel I must and what I cannot do now or tomorrow can wait. It is a life changing experience, which I am struggling with, but at least I am still breathing for now.

I have no stamina, maybe a fifth of the strength I used to have. Battling to sleep, and heart becomes weaker as time goes on, with water building up in my legs, and sometime in the very near future, nobody will be able to prevent me from drowning in the water building up in my body. It is no longer a matter of if, but rather when.

It is my sincerest wish that you will not be subjected to the same fate, and I hope for a full recovery for you, which you must realize, might take some time.

In the mean time I shall continue giving you guys on the Forum all the flack I can, just for the hell of it, and that includes my dear "enemy" AliGW, who I hope will take it in good spirit as well. :Smilie: 

So long my Friend, wishing you all the best, and many more chats!

Kind regards.

----------


## FDibbins

Again, thank you all for the support and wishes, I was just telling my wife how supportive the community or outs has been and how much it means to me - a (working) heart-felt thanks

@ Winon, both my wife and I nearly cried when we heard your story, I have some small inkling of how you must feel, and it brings home that no matter how bad you feel or think you are, someone else always has it worse.  My thought are with you my friend - sterkte en hoe die blink kant bo

----------


## AliGW

OT, but I do not understand the reference to me as an ‘enemy’ - it saddens me to think that I am seen that way. I don’t really know why, either.

----------


## MarvinP

@AliGW - have you ever wanted to give an answer better than the other person?  This competition is what drives many of us (macho man types?) to keep working on a problem.  The competition is what makes us all better.  If we didn't have competition we wouldn't feel we are alive.  The harder the competition the better we all become.  Embrace your enemies as they are what drive us to greatness.  Take the "*dear* enemy" compliment as a recognition that you are considered one of the people that is driving us all to a higher level.


Or maybe I'm full of s**t and he really hates you?  :EEK!:   :Confused:    (nah!!)  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

Looking at it that way makes it better - thanks, Marvin. I’ll take that!

Winon - I was really sorry to read of your health issues. Take care. x

----------


## FDibbins

Also, dont forget, different cultures can often have VASTLY different forms of humor.  Winon is South African, I grew up there and could immediately understand the humorous reference he made, especially when using "".  I have often got myself in hot water when I say things in, what I thought, was a joke, only to find that these goshdurn 'mercans didnt see it that way.  I am very sure Winon meant no insult at all, but rather as a compliment.  (I even got (almost) accused of sexual harassment when I asked a woman, who told me she had a college degree, what it was in, and she couldnt remember - I asked he if the degree was in looking good.  I thought it was my way of saying she looked nice, but she apparently too offence.

----------


## Winon

You guys all Rock!!!

Ford, you will know very well that in South Africa, the English speaking people just love to refer to us Afrikaans speaking people, as "Rocks". So what do you call a pre-school daycare center for Afrikaans speaking kids? - A Rockery!

Thank you all, for your replies and support,I regard us all as one big family, and I really do appreciate it. 

@ AliGW,

Please clean your glasses and see that I have quoted the word "enemy". Here I am stirring again. :EEK!:  I hold you, like everyone else on this Forum in high esteem, barring Doc., xladept, Logit, Arkadi, bakerman2, Kaper, MarvinP, and....

Here I go AGAIN, looking to rev up somebody just for the hell of it. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Love ya! :Cool:

----------


## xladept

@ Winon - Something to Crow about??? :EEK!:

----------


## FDibbins

Hey boet, I didnt even know you were a dutchie...this coming from a soutie?  LOL

----------


## Winon

You crack me up Ford. :Smilie: 

Surely, you should have noticed from my bad English, almost worse than AliGW's, that I suffer a different Mother tongue on this Forum. :Wink: 

Who exactly is this xladept guy? Please could you ban him/her from this prestigious Forum? :Confused:

----------


## FDibbins

Winon, your ingrish is probably beterer then my aficans  :Confused:

----------


## xladept

@ Ford - If you're talking to me, my Grandfather was from Holland??

----------


## FDibbins

xladept, no, that was to that nutcase Winon  :Smilie: 

A dutchman (or dutchie) is a derogatory (bad) term for an afrikaans person in South Africa.

----------


## Winon

@ xladept,





> my Grandfather was from Holland??



Now that clarifies your arrogance. :EEK!: 

I have family in Holland, even my daughter lives in Amsterdam, but at least, they and all Hollanders are not like you.

----------


## sandy666

this is much better than Jokes Thread  :Smilie:

----------


## Winon

@ sandy666,

And who asked for your opinion :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sandy666

@Winon

myself  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bakerman2

Me as a Belgian I have A LOT OF 'Hollanders' being my neighbours so I thought that turning to an English spoken forum would give me the chance of getting away from them for a while.  :EEK!: 

Turns out that even here they come to haunt me.  :Frown: 

Isn't there a place in the world where I can get some peace of mind.  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

@ Tjaart

Reading your story (which truly saddens me by the way  :Frown:  ) doesn't mean I'll be going easy on you in the future.  :Mad:  :Wink: 

So be sure to bring your A-game when you are trying to roughen my feathers.  :Cool:

----------


## xladept

@ Rudi - There is no such place in this world - buddy :Smilie:

----------


## Winon

@ Rudi,

If you are not careful with what you say, they may give you a piece of their mind, and I don't think you would want that! :EEK!: 

@ Orrin,

Correct Buddy, not with me around. :Cool: 

Close @

And then, from time to time, suspicious characters are lurking around, like Doc. for instance. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roel Jongman

Us Dutchmen are like mosquitoes.. we are everywhere and even the smallest puddle of (stale) water is enough for us to survive and spread our arrogance  :Wink:

----------


## Arkadi

@Roel LOL, as a fellow Dutchman I must agree, and living in Canada I can confirm we spread it all over  :Smilie: 

@Winon, reading your earlier post about exceptions to those you hold in high esteem... I'll take that as a compliment considering the source it comes from...  :Wink:  

@ Ford, I read that tings were not going as well there for a bit, I hope you are back on track and it was just a minor setback?  We are all rooting for you!

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> Us Dutchmen are like mosquitoes.. we are everywhere and even the smallest puddle of (stale) water is enough for us to survive and spread our arrogance



Being from Belgium myself, I totally agree..

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Normally we never see each other, never really know what lies behind out avatars.  It's humbling to see how some (Ford, Winon, etc) are going through really tough times and yet (were it not for this thread) I'd be totally unaware of the issues.  It puts ther problems that some of the rest of us may have (I include me, here) into context and make them look pretty trivial by comparison.

To all of you out there in cyberspace, take care of your selves, don't overdo it and keep contributing as and when you can.

I haven't been here much either, but that's simply 'cos I'm going through one of my occasional "why do I bother??" episodes....

----------


## jeffreybrown

> I haven't been here much either, but that's simply 'cos I'm going through one of my occasional "why do I bother??" episodes....



Hi Glenn,

Well, I for one would miss you and many others if you did not come around anymore.  I don't answer quite as many threads these days, but possibly for different reasons.

The #1 reason, y'all are way smarter than I, so I sit back and watch y'all spin your magic.  Since it takes me so long just to understand how y'all answered an OP, by the time I figured it out, it's time to go to bed.  :Smilie: 

So Glenn, keep on "botherin" because you're efforts are not lost on the rest of us.

Sorry, my Texas charm may have come thru with all the y'alls.  :Smilie:

----------


## dflak

Ford: I am by no means a medical doctor (and I don't even play one on the internet or TV), but I offer a prescription that you seem to be disposed to take: humor.

You seem to have been blessed with a good sense of humor. Use it! Watch some comedy movies.

A good sense of humor cures none of the world's ills, but it does make it easier to bear them.

Above all, listen to your doctors and not the internet.

----------


## Winon

@ sandy666,

Please stop walking away now. "Fight" back. It is your right do take us on as well, buddy. :Smilie: 

Don't worry about the others, they have more cheek than brains. The "others" know who they are.

@ Ford,

The doctors advised me to cut down on my drinking, so now I have my drinks without any mix. Maybe you should also take their advice seriously. :Wink: 

We all have only one life on earth, and it is up to ourselves how to make the best of it. Be humble and honest. Love and humor conquers all, and goes a long way. Thank you to everyone on this Forum. :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

> ...@ Ford, I read that tings were not going as well there for a bit, I hope you are back on track and it was just a minor setback?  We are all rooting for you!



It wasnt exactly a minor setback, I had a massive heart attack and pretty much died in the ER - they shocked me 9 times to bring me back (I woke up for 1 of then ugh), and my back and chest are still suffering from the CPR they had to do on me.  Again, thanks you yo and ALL the other members on this wonderful forum, we all become just like 1 big family after a while.

I have always had a good sense of humor (although many 'mercans that dont know me that well, might disagree), if you can have some fun and enjoy life, whats the point huh?

@ Glenn, there is always someone who is going through something worse that you are, you just have to keep that in mind...baby steps and 1 day at a time.

I am currently trying to find out what my paternal grandfather died of.  When I was 16, my dad had a massive heart attack at work (1st and only 1) and died there.  My attack should have killed me.  Heart problems tend to be hereditary, so far 2 generations had H/A that killed or should have killed them, I have 2 sons, that I am telling to go get checked.  If grandad died suddenly from unknown or heart related problems, that makes 3 direct generations!

----------


## Arkadi

@Ford, I am sorry I wasn't clear...By minor setback I mean the night you weren't doing so well,  AFTER the initial very serious heart attack.  I have been following this thread since I first saw it, hoping the news going forward is all good.
It is great seeing so much support and caring in our little community, not all that surprising when the very nature of the forum is people who want to help others.
This thread is also making me think more about my own health... Havent seen a doctor very regularly for a long time, and my family also has a history of heart problems.  Perhaps it is time I take that more seriously.
Thanks for sharing with us!

----------


## FDibbins

Arkadi, apologies for the confusion lol.  Yes, I fell bit better after the shakes, but they have not fully gone yet.  You are right about the support from this community not being unexpected, given the nature of the members, but is is still very much appreciated and warms my heart.

Speaking of which, perhaps you might consider fining a good cardiologist and asking for an echo-sound and a blood test?  The echo is probably a 10-15 min process, and they can see almost immediately if there is anything to be concerned with (like the blood clot in the top part of my heart)

We all, I think, are perhaps a little too flippant when it comes to our health, always thinking that "I will start next week" etc.  Something to ponder though.  I dont know how many of you watched the TV series Biggest Loser?  It was a weight-loss program, led by to fitness/health/diet gurus names Gilliam and Bob.  Both were super fit and in great shape, they made a living out of helping people get/stay fit.  Well, Bob (Harper) was in the gym training, when he had the same heat attack as I did!!  It got me thinking that is someone whose life revolves around keeping fit and training others how to get fit and in shape, can have a heart attack like that - what chance do the rest of us "normal" people have???  Just a thought.

(google "bob harper heart attack" to see a bunch of links, if you are interested)

----------


## sandy666

Ford, you need vine, women & singing then fishing but all in _andante_  :Wink:

----------


## dflak

> It got me thinking that is someone whose life revolves around keeping fit and training others how to get fit and in shape, can have a heart attack like that - what chance do the rest of us "normal" people have???  Just a thought.



You load the dice, roll them and take your chances. Keeping in shape and eating responsibly stacks the odds in your favor of not having a heart attack or surviving one better, but it does not make you immune. Get a professional opinion through routine checkups. It's like checking the oil level in your car's engine. You don't want the first sign that you've run out of oil to be when the engine seizes.

This is going to sound like Yogi Berra, but "The best time to get sick is when you're healthy." Major surgery of any kind is a health risk especially if you are not in good health. Having corrective surgery *before* a heart attack is less risky than having it afterwards.

----------


## 63falcondude

Glad to see that you are alive and well Ford.

Hopefully this thread will help others take preventative measures to protect their health, their most valuable asset.

----------


## FDibbins

@ dflak, those are very strong words of wisdom, my friend

@ 63 that was another reason why I started this thread.  Its no use thinking "oh I wish I had been checked out" when you are already in the process of "checking out".  

the symptoms are not always what you expect them to be, and men can have different symptoms to women.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

The two Golden Rules.

Rule 1.  Choose your parents carefully.

Rule 2.  Read rule 1.

----------


## FDibbins

Glenn, I thought that was...
1.  The wife is always right
2.  When in doubt, read rule 1
?

based on your rules though, I obviously messed up - dad died of a heart attack, mum died of cancer, older sister died of cancer (Im screw^%^ed lol)

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

And if it's true... I'll live till I'm 90+ and know f-all about it.

----------


## FDibbins

Well, I spend Fri afternoon/night and most of Saturday in hospital again.  I was at cardio  rehab, had finished all my exercises and "cool-downs" and about 15 mins later, I almost passed out for some reason, and 1 of the nurses saw a small "blip" on my EKG chart.  Ambulance rushed me to ER and they kept me overnight for observations - didnt find anything, they think I may have over-worked and/or it was too hot.

Things seem back to "normal" again now though, so Im back to annoy everyone lol

----------


## sktneer

You are lucky enough to survive again but I don't think you will be lucky again.  :EEK!: 
So take doctor's advice seriously and take good care of yourself.

----------


## FDibbins

thanks sktneer, dont worry, I am doing EVERYthing they tell me to, I broke this thing once, dont intend breaking it again

----------


## xladept

> I was at cardio rehab



Glad you were there and glad you're back.It was, probably, just too hot - unless you were foolish :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks Orrin.  During rehab, they have you hooked up to a heart monitor, and take your BP at the start, during and at the end, and wont let you leave until your stats are back to normal  :Smilie:

----------


## FlameRetired

Ford,

Glad  :Smilie:  ... and relieved to hear everything turned out good.

----------


## Winon

Hello Ford,

Glad to hear it went all well after all. Maybe they pushed you a little bit too far too soon, since your heart takes quite some time to recover with regular exercise in mild doses. Stick to the regime, and you will outlive me. I may not be allowed some time to give you notice of my demise.LOL :Smilie: 

Pas jouself mooi op my vriend!

Groete.

----------


## AliGW

It's a testament to your presence here, Ford, that this thread has had such a vast number of views - over 15k so far!

Keep getting better - baby steps are better than giant leaps that end badly.  :Smilie:

----------


## dflak

There is nothing I can do from here except wish you a good recovery.

----------


## FDibbins

Ali, I have noticed that with surprise and great thanks, the members here truly are amazing - thank you ALL for your support and words of encouragement, they mean more to me than you will ever know!!

----------


## FDibbins

As a result of my incident, my father-in-law (whom I love and respect dearly) decided he should get a cath done to see IF he had any problems.  It turned out he had 2 +90% blockages that would require open heart surgery.

Long story short, we took him in at 5 AM this morning, the op went very well and he is in recovery now.  We left there at 7:30 PM (my wife, her sister and I) and he was still pretty doped up, but things look good.

Update on my side, I was cleared to go back to work - full duty - today, but asked for the day off because of the surgery.  

I started working at Home Depot in March this year, as part-time, temp, seasonal (you dont get lower down the ladder than that.  I was there for a little over a month when I had my HA.  HD have been absolutely amazing, so supportive and concerned.  AND, when I go back tomorrow night, they have made me permanent (still part time), so thats greater too.  I know this is advertising, but I really want to urge those who have a HD near them, with the other "big box" "blue" store in the area, to please support HD rather than the "other" store...their work ethic and employee policies deserve all the support they can get!!

----------


## AliGW

Thanks for the update. I think we'll forgive the advertising, just this once ...  :Wink:  I am so glad things are looking up for you and that your father-in-law seems to have come through OK.  :Smilie:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Keep looking after yourself.  Too much happening in your life, right now, I'd guess.

----------


## FlameRetired

Yay Ford! Keep it up ... s l o w l y.  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

I am under pain of (something, it wasnt spelled out, but didnt sound good) from both my wife and the HR lady there, to take it slow and not over-do things.  And Im pretty sure my supervisor will have been told to keep an eye on me, too - none of which is needed though, I dont intend playing the hero there.

Again, thanks to all of you for the good wishes and support, I cant thank you all enough  :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

Slow and steady and don't let anything get you excited.  I started pretending I was phlegmatic when I was older than you are now and it made a difference :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

xladept, that is (mainly) what I am aiming for, but sometimes I am my own worst enemy.  I never realized how competitive I am - especially against myself!! Old habits die hard, and older habits die even harder, but Im getting there.

My 1st 2 days (nights) back at work went OK, back ache somewhat, and I found (again) muscles that I forgot I had.

----------


## xladept

Forgotten muscles stir old memories :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Back at work at last (almost 2 weeks already), taking it easy, but it's hard for me to just stand back and let the others do all the hard work.  It's going well though, slowly getting job-fit

----------


## AliGW

A step at a time, Ford - that's the way.  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks  :Smilie:   Hard for me to slow down though, it's just not in my nature lol

----------


## PeteABC123

I hope you have mended completely FDibbins, and are back in the saddle.

Best.  And Thank you.

Pete

----------


## FDibbins

Pete, thanks for the wishes, 2 years later and things seem all back to normal again.  I still keep tying to not over-do it, but thats just not me (5 mths ago, had shoulder surgery (left) for torn labrum, detached biceps, bone spurs, arthritis and frayed tendons, 4 mths ago, surgery for trapped nerve in left elbow - I guess thats a sign that Im not taking it as easy as I should LOL)

----------


## Pete_UK

Hi Ford,

I've just noticed that you have topped 50,000 posts.

Congratulations on being the first to reach this milestone.

Pete

----------


## FDibbins

HA didnt even notice, thanks Pete!!

----------


## snb

With such a load of surgery isn't it time to buy a new keyboard ?
Your present one clearly is to great a burden to your muscles.   :EEK!:

----------


## FDibbins

snb, I wish it was that simple lol, but I like your thinking  :Smilie:

----------

